# Regarder la TV sur mon Imac grace à free



## cotesdesneiges (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

J'ai un abonnement free, une freebox revolution et j'ai telechargé VLC.
Mais je n'arrive pas a regarder la TV.
J'ai ouvert vlc, mais impossible d'ouvrir une chaine
Je dois avouer que je ne comprends rien à VLC.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider en m'expliquant la marche à suivre comme pour un enfant de deux ans.

Merci


----------



## Larme (25 Mars 2013)

Avec VLC, il faut ouvrir le fichier m3u, qu'on peut télécharger en cherchant sur le net ou depuis ta freebox si on en croit le tuto : http://www.freebox-v6.fr/index.php/...rder-Freebox-TV-sur-votre-ordinateur-avec-VLC


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2013)

pour les questions free il y a LE fil
dernière page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...r-mac-freebox-multiposte-mail-208562-156.html
c'est déjà abordé dedans
par ailleurs si tu as la bonne version VLC ( avec le plug web)
tu as DEJA les chaines FREE affichées DANS le menu VLC automatiquement


----------



## cotesdesneiges (6 Avril 2013)

Tous les mode d'emploi indique que je devrais voir les chaines dans l'icone Freebox TV. 
J'ai la derniere version de VLC.
Snow leopard et une freebox revolution.
Quand je veux ouvrir le fameux "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u"

Votre média d'entrée ne peut etre ouvert
VLC ne peut pas ouvrir "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u" verifier les messages...

je ne sais pas du tout comment marche VLC.

Faut il que passer en IPV6, pour l'instant, je suis en IPV4.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2013)

Pas besoin d'IP v6. A part le pare-feu qui peut poser des soucis, il n'y a rien de mystérieux dans l'utilisation de VLC. 

L'accès direct sans le fichier m3u ne fonctionne qu'avec une FB v5 ou v6 mais maintenant tout le monde doit en avoir une.

Si le pare-feu est activé (et j'espère pour toi qu'il l'est), lors de la première utilisation VLC va te demander d'autoriser les données entrantes.


----------

